# Beagle Lovers, please read



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Crossposting---know anyone who loves beagles? Help get the word out please! See below for pics, details and contact info...

***PLEASE CROSSPOST!!!***

I HAVE OVER 30 BEAGLES/BEAGLE MIXES IN HOUSE THAT ARE FULLY VETTED(SPAYED/NEUTERED UP TO DATE WITH VACCINATIONS, WORMED ECT.)

OUR OLDER GUYS WILL BE FULLY SPONSORED, OTHERS PULL FEES ARE 25.00 FULLY VETTED. 

I CAN SEND PICTURES OR YOU CAN SEE THE MAJORITY OF THEM ON OUR WEBSITE. 

***IF THERE IS ANYTHING ANYONE CAN DO PLEASE CONTACT SARAH @ ANIMAL SHELTER SOCIETY IN ZANESVILLE OHIO @ 740-452-1077


***FEEL FREE TO CROSSPOST TO HELP SAVE THESE GUYS!!***

Sarah Orwig
Rescue Coordinator
Animal Shelter Society, Inc. 
1430 Newark Rd. 
Zanesville, Oh 43701
740-452-1077


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll definitley crosspost this on a few good beagle forums I'm a part of. I may be able to take one, if we could work out transportation to Tennessee. I could probably get my dad to take another one as a foster as he just placed a few dogs and now has rooms for at least one. So this is in Ohio? What's the story? I'll definitley talk to my dad once I get more information about the dogs.
My brother's senior beagle just passed away and he's very interested in taking one of the older guys if there are any seniors. How would I get a few pictures of the guys?


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Great Hallie,

I am crossposting. I am not connected to the shelter so please contact the person in the e-mail. I love beagles too.

If anything works out with you and your dad taking any beagles please post. 

Thanks for caring and crossposting.

Contact the shelter for pics and more info. I post for several rescues in Ohio so I am on urgent lists. I don't know the specifics about each dog. I do know that Ohio has been hit hard with job losses and foreclosures and I imaginesome of the owner surrenders especially older dogs are because of this. Check it out.


----------



## delee39 (Nov 30, 2009)

send the information to me...
RobDar's HoundSong Rescue
you guys have the information, we have worked with you in the past.

We are full right now, but we will crosspost them if you wish and keep these dogs in mind as openings come available.
BREW Beagles is not taking in dogs right now ( we are all so jammed up with dogs right now...busiest we have been in 14 years) but I think BONES is still taking dogs.


----------

